

Hong Kong children learn to code after school - kostyk
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-32880185

======
honest_joe
China (including special areas Macau, Hong Kong) should learn to respect an
intellectual property. In countries where there is 98% piracy it's impossible
to start a purely software company.

So why are they learning to code ? To be a peasant for banks, insurance
companies, gov or cheap workforce for the west ( but yes this is hong kong and
i know they are quire "rich").

I am from a post-soviet/socialist country and took me some time to understand
that paying for a software that you use everyday is worth it. But it's still
too uncommon in my country and many others.

~~~
moonchrome
>In countries where there is 98% piracy it's impossible to start a purely
software company

Most modern tech companies are trying to create/sell services, even Microsoft
is going to the cloud and just letting the client piracy "slide" because it's
a losing battle (AFAIK they said they will upgrade pirated versions of Win 8
-> Win 10). There are plenty of Chineese software giants. So it's not
impossible at all.

~~~
honest_joe
Have you tried to do business in China when it comes to software and services
? Not only are these Chinese software giants backed by government but you have
to comply with numerous rules and let government to stick its dirty fingers to
your stuff.

Oh and most of these SW companies sell physical goods as well they are not
pure SW at all.

------
Fireman
It's a great start to something desperately needed in Hong Kong. Almost
everything software related is outsourced to other countries, and those who do
programming within Hong Kong are mostly foreigners. Since it is not currently
taken seriously as a career, it is also difficult to make a living wage.
(Although a living wage is difficult for most careers there)

------
techlibertarian
> China (including special areas Macau, Hong Kong) should learn to respect an
> intellectual property.

What if you don't believe intellectual property is a thing? That it shouldn't
be protected in the same way my laptop should be protected?

